
Show HN: Finac – Codecademy meets Finance (prototype, not mobile responsive) - manibatra
http://www.thefinac.tk
======
brudgers
I think there's a lot of potential value here.

I would suggest more value neutral analysis, e.g. focusing on how different
behaviors have different costs rather than presuming particular behaviors are
frivolous or wrong.

For example, for a person who prefers coffee to tea, homemade tea is not a
viable virtue. Similarly, eating at the cafe today doesn't mean that a person
will do so tomorrow. More importantly, a person who eats at the cafe every
day, is not behaving badly, e.g. an elderly person who does so to maintain
wider human contact.

To put it another way, teaching people new ways to think about decisions
rather than what to think.

Good luck.

~~~
manibatra
Thanks you for the valuable feedback! With the prototype we were trying to do
give a glimpse at the content that we have planned! In the future we will
expand on how "Saving" is a powerful tool and expand on other more complex
financial tools like stocks, investments!

Thanks again! :)

